# i'm stressed



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Izzy is now 18 months old and has always been very hyperactive, is like a whippet when off her lead, and barks a lot of the time for nothing. She gets walked for about half an hour each night and goes for a run off her lead for over an hour on Saturday and Sunday. We bought a cocker spanial in July thinking that if Izzy had a pal she would calm down, big mistake. She seems to have taught Keya (the cocker) all of her bad tricks. They will play but this can get aggressive, so I seperate them but I am not sure if this is the right thing to do. When they are off the lead Keya chases izzy, barking constantly and Izzy becomes a bit aggressive with Keya. Also they often try to hump each other, i believe this is a dominance thing. I am at my whits end. They are both lovely pets but are very stressful to live with. I think Keya would be calmer if Izzy wasn't so hyper. I am now thinking that if i get Izzy neutered it might help. Keya is now 6 1/2 months. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Julie


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear you are having a few problems, I can understand that you thought getting a second dog would probably help with Izzy and give her someone to play with, Is Keya also a female dog? If she is then yes the humping is a sign of dominance and you will need to try and stop this, sometimes two females is difficult to have living together as it is more likely to get dominance issues, I successfully had two female siblings with my previous dogs and they lived happily together but one was a shy little girl and didn't seem to mind not being the dominant one, you may find that one or the other will happily be the more submissive and it could all be fine in time to come, I would seek advise regarding spaying it does not always quieten them down. I have a friend who as two females and sadly neutering did not help the squabbles. Have you considered getting in a dog behaviourist to help with the problems you are having? x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have two of almost identical ages but one boy and one girl. Mine often behave like you describe when out and about or having a mad half hour round the house, but there are times when they are so lovely together. I think it is partly down to having two young dogs and i have to say I enjoy their dynamics...what is it that is stressing you exactly. I believe it will settle as they get older.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

When things are a bit mad at my house with play fighting/running around etc, I tell them ENOUGH 

This seems to work really well as they settle and go there separate ways ( for a while anyway ) I think it's a great command for them to learn...

Give it a go and see how it goes, separate them when you say it so they learn that you want them to stop, make sure you say it loud enough to alarm them x

Good luck x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Maybe walk Izzy a bit more. Mine need two walks a day off the lead for half an hour each time as an absolute minimum. They are very active and play fight a lot too. I clap my hands loudly when I want them too stop and give them a chew to distract them.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi it sounds to me like Izzy is just burning off her extra energy the only way she can. At her age she needs atleast double the amount of exercise than she is getting. If you can't walk her more then train her at home, hide and seek game, obedience, tricks. It is about wearing them out as much mentally as well as physically.
Also young dogs just love to play and that is a good thing. Being two girls they may well just be tussling for top dog spot rather than being out and out aggressive. This is something they will need to sort out so try not to step in unless it turns nasty.
I agree getting Izzy spayed would be a good thing. Things will settle down in time, I believe that before the age of 2years you pretty much have a puppy on your hands anyway, so they both have some growing up to do.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Our two still play fight at the ages of 3 years and 19 months, it's normal. But you have to control it as well, with two bitches it is a dominance thing and with use it's Rosie the younger and smaller dog that is turning out to be the dominant one. 
If things start to get out of hand a stern NO stops them in their tracks, and they know we are higher up the pack order so NO means NO. At the moment they are both sleeping at my feet, and if they did not have each other they would be very unhappy dogs.











In this photo you can see that playing can look very aggressive.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My two are just the same, they play rough but despite the squeels and yaps (and bare teeth clashes like Poppy and Rosie in the above post) so far no injuries(!). I am lucky to be able to be around most of the day so they get a good off lead burn in the morning (Hattie is also like a whippet!) then a shorter one in the afternoon. Hattie is 7 months older than Minton and she had matured quite well but since he arrived she seems to have found her second puppy wind! They are slowly getting more settled though my main problem is Minton wanting to get to other dogs when on the lead which winds Hattie up a treat. (Again she had been getting good on the lead). It seems like it will always be this way but it does get better if I think back to my previous dogs I remember they also had their moments which as time passed you tend to forget about. Good luck!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi thanks for all your advice. Yes they are both females. Izzy can be off her lead running around for 2 hours non stop on the beach and im sure she could do another 2 hours. I get stressed when izzy barks and wont stop (she will bark for my hubby to stroke her!!) as i fear the neighbours might complain. I have just tried the "enough" command and it worked. I think I might be worrying too much.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great that using "enough" command worked, keep doing it when they get too full on. I use it for my two too and I separate them when needed as well. My youngest would play fight all day if I let her! My older dog gets a bit fed up with it after a while and comes to me to ask for respite, bless him. 

Both of your girls are still young and it might be a whIle before things calm down more to your liking but with the right exercise levels and firmer play guidelines for them I'm sure you will get there.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Izzy said:


> Hi thanks for all your advice. Yes they are both females. Izzy can be off her lead running around for 2 hours non stop on the beach and im sure she could do another 2 hours. I get stressed when izzy barks and wont stop (she will bark for my hubby to stroke her!!) as i fear the neighbours might complain. I have just tried the "enough" command and it worked. I think I might be worrying too much.


Don't be affraid to correct unwanted behaviour. My neighbours must think I am the screaming woman from hell as when Hattie gets going she gets my full vocal reprimand (which for those shaking their heads at such a reprimand works!) Remember you are the boss not the dog if what they are doing is not acceptable stop it they won't love you any less.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else has experience this but I've found Buddy to be more hyper if he goes on really long walks so in the week I've cut him back to two half hour walks he seems so much Carmer around the house, I bet with all the running around in the house your two get one walk a day would be enough for them both?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are the same as Buddy Donna, they are better with 2 half hour walks than 1 long one.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's interesting Donna/Tess...I often think I can never wear my two out...perhaps I am overdoing the walks!


----------

